# T-post or Wooden Post?



## Egg_Newton

Opinions? We are putting up field fence on approx. an acre or mostly wooded area this spring for 6-10 ND and mini-nub goats. We also plan on putting in two strands of electric wire. One above and one about rubbing height. Which would you recommend? t-post or wood post?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I love my fences and I have both. Wood of course at all corners and braces and any long stretches then T-posts every 8ft. In the woods though, TRUST me you will want T-posts. You do not want to dig holes thru the roots. It's horrible I tell you.


----------



## Egg_Newton

Thank you Straw Hat! You are always so helpful!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I don't know about always.  But you're welcome!


----------



## bonbean01

I agree with Straw one hundred percent...you won't be sorry!


----------



## secuono

I'd do all wood if they were cheaper and easier to sink. Wood on corners and braced, tposts between. You can go further than just 8ft, just make the hot wire tight.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

If they are doing field fence on the outside they may need to stick to 8ft ish to keep that tight.  A strand a rubbing height won't keep naughty babies from slipping out under loose field fencing if it's not taught as well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes 8ft is the standard for the business but I think you could safely go to 10ft but no way would I be going longer than that. 

@secuono
Before you counter this; I've put up many, many fences and I have learned what will make a very nice and tight fence, one that you will be proud of for many years, and I know what to do what you want a poorly done fence and want to ro do or re-tighten it in a year or two. Trust me, the 8ft is the best way with or without hot wire.

Many people have put up fences. Many people are able to put fences up. It's not that hard to do but not many can put up a good tight fence. That's a hard thing to do.


----------



## goodolboy

Our first farm we put up all wooden posts on 10' centers. Our second farm all wooden posts on 12' centers. The larger the livestock the closer together they need to be. Also deer will beat the fence down when jumping it(I think they're lazy). T-posts need to be alittle closer than wooden posts. Some alternate, one wooden and two T-posts. Good, tight fence I think is more important than spaceing. DON'T USE CHEAP FENCE. It more out of pocket to begin with but it's well worth the cost. We learned this the hard way on the first farm.

There, I didn't help answer any questions.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. I always say, "The most expensive fence is a cheap fence."

Also you are correct in that wood posts can be spaced further than the T-posts.


----------



## DonnaBelle

DH has been cutting cedar trees on our ranch for about a year now and making cedar posts.  this spring he's going to use them for corner posts and put up a good electric fence in the buck pasture, about 6 acres.  I think he plans on T post for the other supports.

DonnaBelle


----------



## goatboy1973

I noticed the local power company was transitioning from wooden power poles to metal ones so I asked them to cut the ones in our pastures up into 8 ft. posts so that I can use them as corner posts. These power poles are pressure treated so no worry about rotting. We use Red Brand woven wire fence with t-posts every 8 feet. I also use a high tensile electric wire at the top and an offset (6 in.) electric wire placed 6in. from the ground. Our electric fence charger is solar and good for 10 miles. It is every bit as powerful as the plug-in type. On a long stretch of fencing (100 yards +) I do an "H" brace every 50 yards or at least half the distance of the long stretch. We never have any goats escape. My grandpa once said that if the fence holds water, then you might be able to  keep goats in it. This is the way we have done goat fencing at Calfee Farms for decades with great results.


----------



## kstaven

Fencing is one of those areas where you never want to cut corners unless you enjoy cursing it for years after. Just a word of warning. Walk the fenceline and remove any suspect trees. People hate removing trees but it is easier than broken fences from downed trees or trying to remove a problem one once the fence is up.


----------

